# Coredump

## esteban_conde

Hola compañeros, desde la última actualización hace un mes cuando apago el ordenador aleatoriamente me retarda el apagado más de un minuto cuando en condiciones normales toma unos tres segundos, esto me pasa cada dos o tres apagados, también de forma aleatoria me deja un archivo core.xxxx con la cabecera que voy a pegar:

localhost esteban # ls -l /core.*

-rw------- 1 root root 17944576 sep  1 21:02 /core.5506

localhost esteban # string /core.5506 |more

bash: string: no se encontró la orden

localhost esteban # strings /core.5506 |more

CORE

CORE

gdm-session-wor

gdm-session-worker [pam/gdm-launch-environment] 

IGISCORE

CORE

ELIFCORE

/usr/libexec/gdm-session-worker

He borrado el usuario y lo ha vuelto a crear, la actualización finalizó sin problemas y preguntadme lo que querais pero no soy capaz de averiguar el motivo, mi escritorio es gnome y como veis mi para el login uso GDM.

Saludos.

----------

## cameta

Esto tiene toda la pinta de un bug.

----------

## esteban_conde

 *cameta wrote:*   

> Esto tiene toda la pinta de un bug.

 

Verás cameta, he mirado varias salidas en google y listan fallos con salidas parecidas a los "core" que me produce gdm[gdm-session-worker]

y pam-pasword pero la mayoría son procesos que se crean después de entrar y otros que directamente no dejan entrar al escritorio.

En mi post anterior no puse que había una librería ya no recuerdo cual que me pedía que hiciera "emerge @selected-rebuils" hasta que vi un mensaje en el que se recomendaba renombrar dicha librería y observar que pasaba, efectivamente dejó de darme el mensaje y momentaneamente cesaron de aparecer los core.xxx pero ahora sin ton ni son han vuelto, hay otra cosa que he observado cuando borré el usuario esteban y volví a crearlo me dio el mensaje de que la contraseña estaba en el diccionario, no hice caso y seguí, cres que podría ser esa la causa de los core ya que dentro de ellos no aparece la palabra error en ningún lado.

----------

## esteban_conde

En fin, no me he estado quieto aunque no he conseguido resultados, he vuelto a actualizar el sistema con emerge -uDN @world, he creado un nuevo usuario a fin de observar con un directorio ~/ limpio solo con los archivos de /etc/skel y cero resultados me sigue apareciendo aleatoriamente un archivo /core.xxxx y ahora si me aparecen errores que no se corregir ni interpretar debidamente, la solución que no quiero emplear es desmarca la opción coredump del kernel pues solamente solucionaría el sintoma. ¡Ah! también he recompilado el kernel y he puesto una contraseña más fuerte.

Aquí la cabecera del último CORE:

```
localhost esteban # ls -l /core.*

-rw------- 1 root root 17944576 sep  4 00:05 /core.5550

localhost esteban # strings /core.5550 |head

CORE

CORE

gdm-session-wor

gdm-session-worker [pam/gdm-launch-environment] 

IGISCORE

CORE

ELIFCORE

/usr/libexec/gdm-session-worker

/usr/libexec/gdm-session-worker

/usr/libexec/gdm-session-worker

```

Y aquí la salida de error:

```
localhost esteban # strings /core.5550 |grep -i error

/usr/lib64/libgpg-error.so.0.22.0

/usr/lib64/libgpg-error.so.0.22.0

/usr/lib64/libgpg-error.so.0.22.0

/usr/lib64/libgpg-error.so.0.22.0

libgpg-error

org.freedesktop.DBus.Error.IOError

org.freedesktop.Accounts.Error.UserExists

org.freedesktop.DBus.Error.Failed

org.freedesktop.DBus.Error.NoMemory

org.freedesktop.DBus.Error.ServiceUnknown

org.freedesktop.DBus.Error.Spawn.ChildSignaled

org.freedesktop.DBus.Error.Spawn.Failed

org.freedesktop.DBus.Error.Spawn.FailedToSetup

org.freedesktop.DBus.Error.Spawn.ConfigInvalid

org.freedesktop.DBus.Error.Spawn.ServiceNotValid

org.freedesktop.DBus.Error.Spawn.ServiceNotFound

org.freedesktop.DBus.Error.Spawn.PermissionsInvalid

org.freedesktop.DBus.Error.Spawn.FileInvalid

AccountsService:ERROR:act-user-manager.c:2566:load_users: assertion failed: (manager->priv->accounts_proxy != NULL)

org.freedesktop.DBus.Error.SELinuxSecurityContextUnknown

org.freedesktop.DBus.Error.NoReply

org.freedesktop.Accounts.Error.Failed

org.freedesktop.Accounts.Error.UserDoesNotExist

org.freedesktop.Accounts.Error.PermissionDenied

org.freedesktop.Accounts.Error.NotSupported

org.freedesktop.DBus.Error.NameHasNoOwner

org.freedesktop.DBus.Error.BadAddress

org.freedesktop.DBus.Error.NotSupported

org.freedesktop.DBus.Error.LimitsExceeded

org.freedesktop.DBus.Error.AccessDenied

org.freedesktop.DBus.Error.AuthFailed

org.freedesktop.DBus.Error.NoServer

org.freedesktop.DBus.Error.Timeout

org.freedesktop.DBus.Error.NoNetwork

org.freedesktop.DBus.Error.AddressInUse

org.freedesktop.DBus.Error.Disconnected

org.freedesktop.DBus.Error.InvalidArgs

org.freedesktop.DBus.Error.FileNotFound

org.freedesktop.DBus.Error.FileExists

org.freedesktop.DBus.Error.UnknownMethod

org.freedesktop.DBus.Error.TimedOut

org.freedesktop.DBus.Error.MatchRuleNotFound

org.freedesktop.DBus.Error.MatchRuleInvalid

org.freedesktop.DBus.Error.Spawn.ExecFailed

org.freedesktop.DBus.Error.Spawn.ForkFailed

org.freedesktop.DBus.Error.Spawn.ChildExited

org.freedesktop.DBus.Error.Spawn.NoMemory

org.freedesktop.DBus.Error.UnixProcessIdUnknown

org.freedesktop.DBus.Error.InvalidSignature

org.freedesktop.DBus.Error.InvalidFileContent

org.freedesktop.DBus.Error.AdtAuditDataUnknown

org.freedesktop.DBus.Error.ObjectPathInUse

org.freedesktop.DBus.Error.UnknownObject

org.freedesktop.DBus.Error.UnknownInterface

org.freedesktop.DBus.Error.UnknownProperty

org.freedesktop.DBus.Error.PropertyReadOnly

ce:ERROR:act-user-manager.c:2566:load_users: assertion failed: (manager->priv->ap

Error calling StartServiceByName for %s: 

Accounts: GDBus.Error:or

Service:ERROR:act-user-manager.c:2566:load_users: assertion failed: (manager->priv->accounts_proxy != NULL)

Service:ERROR:act-user-manager.c:2566:load_users: assertion failed: (manager->priv->accounts_proxy != NULL)

ntsService:ERROR:act-user-manager.c:2566:load_users: assertion failed: (manager->priv->accounts_proxy != NULL)

unknown dl-error

/usr/lib64/libgpg-error.so.0

libgpg-error.so.0

libgpg-error.so.0

```

En fin a ver si entre todos localizamos alguna solución.

----------

## cameta

Vuelve a reemerger libgpg-error. 

A ver que pasa

----------

## esteban_conde

Gracias cameta pero seguimos sin resultados de momento, curiosamente el coredump ocurre al apagar el ordenador.

----------

## cameta

Yo creo que el problema vino de haber eliminado esa librería que no recuerdas sin haber hecho el emerge @selectedrebuild

Hay una solución "bestia"cuando has dañado algo y no sabes que es.

emerge -eaqv @system

emerge -eaqv  @world

Si hay suerte con el primero habrá de sobras.

----------

## quilosaq

El causante del volcado es

```
/usr/libexec/gdm-session-worker
```

que es parte de gnome-base/gdm.

Prueba a reinstalar gdm. ¿Qué uses tienes activadas para ese paquete?

----------

## esteban_conde

 *quilosaq wrote:*   

> Prueba a reinstalar gdm. ¿Qué uses tienes activadas para ese paquete?

 

Hola quilosaq, no he cambiado ninguna USE pues el paquete se instala con emerge -uDN @world cuando actualizo.

```
localhost esteban # emerge -pv gdm

These are the packages that would be merged, in order:

Calculating dependencies... done!

[ebuild   R    ] gnome-base/gdm-3.22.3-r1::gentoo  USE="branding introspection ipv6 tcpd -accessibility -audit -fprint -plymouth (-selinux) -smartcard {-test} -wayland -xinerama" 0 KiB

Total: 1 package (1 reinstall), Size of downloads: 0 KiB

localhost esteban # emerge -pvuDN gdm

These are the packages that would be merged, in order:

Calculating dependencies... done!

Total: 0 packages, Size of downloads: 0 KiB

```

----------

## esteban_conde

Sigo haciendo pruebas tratando de depurar la/s causas de este coredump desde el último post he reinstalado @system asi:

emerge -1 @system  pues con emerge -uDN no funciona ya que está a la última.

He recompilado el kernel y he desmarcado (# CONFIG_FIRMWARE_IN_KERNEL is not set) pues es lo único que tenía extra por porbarlo ya que siempre me ha gustado controlar el firmware.

De momento no se me ocurre nada más ya que tengo hace muchos años ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="amd64" en make.conf y hasta ahora no se me había atravesado tanto algo que más que otra cosa lo que es es molesto.

----------

## esteban_conde

Aunque no sea una solución he hecho un "systemctl disable gdm" y lo dejo en observación de momento no aparece ningún archivo core.

La siguiente y posiblemente la más efectiva sea deseleccionar coredump en el kernel pero para eso no hay prisa, deshabilitando gdm tampoco depuro el error ya que están involucradas un montón de librerias que pertenecen a otras aplicaciones con las que enlaza.

----------

## esteban_conde

Lo curioso es que en los coredump aparece GDM como primer actor pero no crea el archivo core.xxxx hasta que mando apagar a la máquina.

 *Quote:*   

> esteban@localhost ~ $ ls -l /core.*
> 
> -rw------- 1 root root 17944576 sep 16 08:33 /core.5496
> 
> -rw------- 1 root root 17944576 sep 16 13:25 /core.5572
> ...

 

Ahora mismo son las 15:58 y he logueado hace cinco minutos, como veis en el listado no aparece ningun archivo que ronde esta hora, seguro que si apago me crea otro.

----------

